# Rust on rear Deck Lid near Camera 2013-2015



## lynda&ScottSL (Nov 7, 2015)

For all owners of 2013-2015 nissan altimas, open your trunk and check the underside of the deck lid where the chrome accent piece that attaches to deck lid.

Mine had a small bit of a rust stain forming on the plastic chrome accent near camera. Took it to nissan and they sandblasted and repainted the entire deck lid. Warrany covered it. 

I have seen a few other reports of this. I would never have noticed this , but fortunately i decided to clean all the chrome on the car and thought this needed attention.

when i got the car back, the paint job looked like factory original..the area where the chrome piece attaches to the deck lid now appears to have a sort of plastic gasket affair to buffer it from the deck lid. Maybe Nissan knows something we dont? I really hope this is a permanent fix since i really like the car and the driving characteristics. Time will tell.

BTW i had the car rust protected right after i purchased it. I live in Canada and the winters can be harsh on cars under sides . I have never had a car in recent memory that had any kind of rust till now..


----------



## Kidman01 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi. Good I found this forum. I am planning to get a 2013-2015 Altima. Would you recommend it? What are the things I should look out for? Thanks


----------



## lynda&ScottSL (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Kidman,

The car is awesome in almost every category...the rust on the deck lid was a shocker though. I don't think this rust is prevalent in all the altimas from what i have been able to gather. If its going to rust it going to happen in the first year like mine did. If the cars you look at dont have it then i think your safe.

There is NO rust showing up anywhere else. Maybe my deck lid was from a particular supplier..who knows.


----------



## Kidman01 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you. I'm just getting a little scared with some "owners reviews" I read on the Internet. Don't know how reliable those reviews are, but the complaints on transmission failure is not comforting. Hope they are isolated cases and not common


----------



## lynda&ScottSL (Nov 7, 2015)

i think that most reviews are from owners like myself who have had a problem.. you will rarely here from the million satisfied owners mostly because they cant be bothered to tell the world how happy they are. I bought the altima because of the number of them i see on the road plus the economy. i figured it must be a safe bet. As far as the transmission goes, the warranty is up to 200 K kms which is over a 100 K miles. my tranny is as smooth as silk. I think your safe there.


----------



## Kidman01 (Nov 13, 2015)

Okay, Thanks a lot ?


----------

